# from a walk....March 2013!



## biothanasis (Mar 23, 2013)

Hello all,

I would like to share some photos from a walk at Edipsos (Evia island, Central Greece), about a week ago.

some orchids...

Ophrys bombyliflora






Ophrys speculum













Ophrys leptomera









Ophrys mammosa





Ophrys lutea group









Orchis italica (buds)





Anacamptis papilionacea





Himantoglossum robertianum (2 colour variations...)









Neotinea lactea (mature inflorescence and seedpods)


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 23, 2013)

and some non-orchids

Hermodactylus tuberosus





mantis....





bee hive on olive tree


----------



## abax (Mar 24, 2013)

Really nice photos! The orchid with the very blue "tongue" is outstanding
and just a little spooky. The bloom must look very much like whatever
insect pollinates it. All the little tricks that orchids use to seduce pollinators
fascinates me.


----------



## billc (Mar 24, 2013)

What a nice walk!

Bill


----------



## Secundino (Mar 24, 2013)

You are lucky!


----------



## Marc (Mar 24, 2013)

Very nice and thanks for sharing these with us.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 24, 2013)

great photos, thanks.


----------



## Clark (Mar 24, 2013)

Looks like a great day in the field!

What pollinates the Ophrys?
Photos are very good, tripod???


----------



## Hera (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. Those are wonderful pictures.


----------



## TDT (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank you for the digital Greek "Holiday"! Wonderful photos. 
A sight for sore, winter-weary eyes (2+ feet of snow on the ground and temperature of -20C this morning here in Saskatchewan, good thing I'm a skier!).


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 24, 2013)

very nice! Thanks for sharing these!


----------



## Jaljala (Mar 24, 2013)

Great species! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank you all for your comments 

Clark, no tripod, just me and the camera. The plant are that small, that sometimes I have to lie down and photo them, so less disturbance in the photos taken  
Also most Ophrys species are pollinated by bees and similar insects, but I have no idea which ones 

TDT, we had almost no snow here (ok, up on the mountains, yes it snowed a lot...) so I envy you in a way  Shouldn't it start getting milder by now?


----------



## tonyw (Mar 24, 2013)

Lovely pictures of a great area. I always stay at Kamena Voura on the way north from Athens. Flying direct to Thessalonika this time on the 3rd May to look at crocuses in the mountains


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 24, 2013)

Fantastic! It looks very warm there already. I love the O. leptomera especially.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 24, 2013)

I am glad that you like them as much as I do 

Tony do you visit Greece often? At the time you will be at Thessaloniki, it will be Easter holidays and I will be at my parents again... And yes, Kamena Vourla is very close to my parents...! 

Tom yes, it is quite warm, but lots of rain this year... which is kind of good as I see it...


----------



## tonyw (Mar 24, 2013)

I have been in the spring perhaps twelve times and about eight in the autumn and covered all of the mainland at both seasons. I have never been to any of the islands.

I was in the Peloponnese last November looking at autumn flowering bulbs.

This spring I am visiting Mts Falackro, Vermion, Voros and Olympus as well as the Florina area. Direct flights have started from Manchester to Thessalonika and this makes life a lot easier and far less driving when I arrive.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 24, 2013)

very interesting flowers


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 24, 2013)

Fascinating photos.


----------



## chrismende (Mar 25, 2013)

What a fabulous walk! Thank you so much for giving us such a treat!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dido (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice pics thanks for sharing with us. 
Keep them comming


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. I love Orphys so much, and hopefully will someday grow some here.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 25, 2013)

Thank you all for your comments... 

Eric, if someone could get seeds to US legally, then flasking them is quite easy with the proper media. I still wonder why aren't they commercially grown yet..!?

Tony, you've made a nice schedule. Most of these mountains have great plants...!


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for the walk!!!!!!!!!! Very nice!


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 27, 2013)

Wow, great pics Thanasis!!!! Temperatures in Greece seem to be better than here  !!!! Jean


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 27, 2013)

i echo the great pics!
thanks!


----------

